# joke- skelaton



## coderising (Oct 11, 2016)

How come the skeleton did not dance at the party??





He had no-BODY to dance with. . . ..


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

We love a good skeleton joke


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A very old skeleton joke:WARNING! A skeleton walks into a bar. "Bartender! Give me a Beer and a mop!"
A busy Skeleton was opening a grave-with a shovel! He dug down, opened the coffin lid, there was his girlfriend's skeleton.
He asked her:"Have you finally lost enough weight to be happy with yourself?"
"Almost, close the lid, come back next year, Honey."


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Why didn't the skeleton cross the road?

'Cuz he didn't have the guts!


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Q: Why didn’t the skeleton dance at the Halloween party?
A: He had no body to dance with!

Q: When does a skeleton laugh?
A: When something tickles his funny bone.


----------

